# JLabel schriftgröße verstellen



## DeeDee0815 (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei einem JLabel die Schriftgröße verstellen?

Dieser Beitrag http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1070&highlight=schriftgr%F6%DFe hilft mir nicht weiter. Einerseids funktioniert setFont(); irgendwie nicht, Eclipse beschwert sich auch nicht über einen fehlenden Import, andererseids will ich nicht den Schriftenname angeben, da ja evtl. jemand eine Schrift nicht installier haben könnte.

MfG


----------



## MasterEvil (25. Jun 2007)

Serif, SansSerif und Monospaced sind Standardschriften die überall funktionieren.

Ansonsten mal nen bisschen hiermit rumspielen: java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getFontList()


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jun 2007)

Kannst auch einfach HTML mit
<html><font size=123>Blablubbeldiblub</font></html>
aufs Label klatschen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2007)

DeeDee0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ja evtl. jemand eine Schrift nicht installier haben könnte.


Nur weil du eine Schriftart in deinem Programm festlegst, wird sie ja nicht gleich im System installiert.
Wenn du eine Schriftart festlegst, die der Benutzer nicht hat, wird automatisch eine Standardschriftart (unter Java ist das "Dialog") benutzt.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2007)

DeeDee0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich bei einem JLabel die Schriftgröße verstellen?




```
label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont(18f);
```


----------



## DeeDee0815-logingehtnit (25. Jun 2007)

Jo, das


```
label.getFont().deriveFont(18f);
```

habe ich gesucht.

MfG DeeDee0815

P.S.: Ich bin zwar Anfänger, aber dennoch sehe ich deinen Syntakxfehler, Wildcard.


----------



## F P (25. Jun 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, irgendwo im Programm eine Schriftart festzulegen, die Java dann als Standardfont für alle neu zu kreierenden Komponenten übernimmt, ohne dass man sie immer zuerst zuweisen muss (grmbl!!!)?


----------



## DeeDee0815 (25. Jun 2007)

Ich nehme an, das geht pro Fenster wie eben beschrieben, Für Dein Hauptfenster müsstest Du also folgendermaßen die Standartschriftart festlegen können:


```
final JFrame Frame = new JFrame("Hauptfenster");
Frame.setFont(<schriftart>);
```

Ich hoffe das stimmt und das ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte.

MfG DeeDee0815

P.S.: Was beispielsweise das Look and Feel angeht übernehmen (jedenfalls bei Java 6) alle vom Hauptfenster geöffeten Fenster (ob JFrame, JDialog oder JOptionPane) jenes. Eventuell funktioniert das auch bei der Schriftart.


----------



## F P (26. Jun 2007)

Das habe ich auch schon versucht. Ich habe schon ein Fenster kreiert, ihm mit setFont eine Schriftart zugewiesen, und trotzdem musste ich jeder darin später kreierten Komponente die Schriftart wieder zuweisen. Manchmal hängt es auch vom JRE ab, ob die Schriftart (und auch andere Eigenschaften von Komponenten wie z.B. editierbar) übernommen wird!! Das ist ziemlich mühsam, weil es nicht systematisch ist.


----------

